# Price Increase of Mob. 0W40



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

I remember not too long when the price of a quart of this stuff was 5 something. Today it's 7 something at the local Autozone. Wow. That's a 40% increase in price. What's happening? Note that I'm located in southeast NY - perhaps location plays a part in the price spike.


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Price Increase of Mob. 0W40 (Imola Yellow GTi)*

Go to walmart. It's 6.29 there as of today. I dunno about in different states though. But yes it is more expensive now.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Price Increase of Mob. 0W40 (XClayX)*

Wal-fart sucks, don't buy anything at the evil empire!!!









I've been paying the same, $6 to $7/L for the last few years.......one car takes 7.5L the other 8.5L..........it gets expensive!!


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Price Increase of Mob. 0W40 (gehr)*

This time last year M1 0w40 was over $8qt in my area. I'm glad to finally see it back in the low $7 range again. 
I recall reading an article or two last year that there was a PAO (group IV basestock) shortage in the US that was affecting supply and of course prices. But I don't know if that market has come back to a better supply/demand equilibrium yet.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Price Increase of Mob. 0W40 (gehr)*



gehr said:


> Wal-fart sucks, don't buy anything at the evil empire!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rocketmann (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Price Increase of Mob. 0W40 (XClayX)*

<< Go to walmart. >>
My local Walmart never has the 0W-40. They seem to only carry the most popular viscosities (5W-30, 10W-30, 10W-40) and nothing else. I would love to be able to buy the 5 qt 0W-40 there, but they never have it.
And their stock on filters is pretty awful too. For their private label brand, which I hear is pretty good, there's only a half dozen apps on the shelves. 
Quarts of 0W-40 in my local auto parts store is around $8.29.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Price Increase of Mob. 0W40 (rocketmann)*

I wouldn't buy Mobil 1 0W40 even if Wal-Fart had it and were selling it for $2.50 a litre........free, I'd take it but I wont give those F'ers two pennies of my money! 
You have to some principals in life!


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Price Increase of Mob. 0W40 (gehr)*

^^


----------



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Price Increase of Mob. 0W40 (blacksmoke194)*

So you spend an extra couple bucks for oil. We spend that on each fill-up of premium gas.


----------



## heiney9 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Price Increase of Mob. 0W40 (Imola Yellow GTi)*

If you have a Farm and Fleet in your area they are running all Mobil 1 synthetic oil on sale for $5.69/qt and then an additional $12 mail-in rebate when you buy 5 quarts.
I always get my Mobil 1 0W-40 from Farm and Fleet whne they have it on sale which is about once every 8 weeks or so. This is the best deal I've seen them run this year so far.
I'll be stocking up.







Because with the rebate that's $3.29/qt
You may be even able to order it off their website if you don;t have one in your area. I know Farm and Fleet is more a Midwest thing.

_Modified by heiney9 at 10:36 AM 4-16-2010_


_Modified by heiney9 at 10:38 AM 4-16-2010_


----------



## camjr (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Price Increase of Mob. 0W40 (heiney9)*

$7.49 a qt for Mobil 1 0w-40 this morning at Autozone in the DFW area. I've always used the VW502 spec Castrol Syntec, but they were out of it this morning.
Cheers


----------



## OZiredGTI (Aug 25, 2008)

If it makes you feel any better, M1 0w40 in Oz has gone upto $94 for 5L. $21 for the 1L packs!


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

Mobil is expensive here in the uk, on offer at halfords for £38.39 normaly £47.99 for 5 litres! rediclious. 

I use carlube triple R which is normaly £23 ish for 5 litres, last bottle i brought a month ago he charged me £15 or £16 i think. 

I agree oil is expensive, there should be a rebate when you take your old oil for recycling.


----------

